# Site für Google besser optimieren - wie?



## cater (24. Januar 2004)

Hi

ich hätte da ein paar Fragen, wie ich meine Site besser optimieren kann!?

1. Wie kann man erreichen, dass unter dem Suchergebnis (meine Seite) auch die Kategorie im Webverzeichnis und zusätzlich deren Beschreibung angegeben wird? Z.B wenn ich nach "Goslar" suche.

2. Wenn ich nach einem bestimmten Begriff suche, der bei mir in einem Text auftaucht, wird das Suchergebnis bei Google wenig einladend, da dann die Ausschnitte, wo das Wort auftaucht als Beschreibung angezeigt werden. Ich will aber, dass immer meine eigene _description_ angezeigt wird - aber wie? Ich hab sie ja schließlich in den Metatags drin. Werden die überhaupt noch berücksichtigt?

Danke für Hilfe im Voraus!
Carlo


----------



## del d vibrato (28. Januar 2004)

Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie der Text erscheint, sondern das er erscheint.
Und da sind alle Seiten gleich. 

Das mit dem Webverzeichniseintrag verstehe ich nicht. Das Webverzeichnis hat doch nichts mit der Suchmaschine zu tun. Du kannst den Text aus dem Verzeichnis auf Deine Seite kopieren und hoffen, dass google genau das unter Deinem Link anzeigt ... aber sonst ...

Spezialisten zum Thema goolge findest Du im Abakus IM Forum 

Grüsse
del


----------



## cater (28. Januar 2004)

Ja, dass er erscheint ist wichtig. Aber wenn er schon erscheint, wäre es sicher effizienter wenn nicht irgendwelche aussagslosen Textfetzen drunter stehen sondern eine Seitenbeschreibung.

Das Webverzeichnis gehört quasi zu google. Bei vielen Seiten, die darin eingetragen sind steht auch die Kategorie im Suchergebnis. Ich hab da ja einen Beispiellink gepostet.

Das Forum werd ich mir mal ansehen, danke für den Link

Carlo


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cater _
> *
> 1. Wie kann man erreichen, dass unter dem Suchergebnis (meine Seite) auch die Kategorie im Webverzeichnis und zusätzlich deren Beschreibung angegeben wird? Z.B wenn ich nach "Goslar" suche. *



Hoi,

das ist relativ einfach. Du musst die Seite nur in der entsprechenden Kategorie unter http://www.dmoz.de eintragen und hoffen, dass sie von einem der ehrenamtlichen Editoren freigeschaltet wird. Google macht nichts anderes, als die Inhalte von DMOZ anzuzeigen 

Zu 2) sehe ich keine Lösung, so arbeitet halt der Google Suchalgorithmus.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von del d vibrato _
> *Spezialisten zum Thema Google findest Du im Abakus IM Forum *



Die findet man auch hier  Da bei uns das Suchmaschinen-Forum aber erst seit ein paar Tagen existiert, ist natürlich noch nicht ganz so viel los. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das in der nächsten Zeit ändern wird. Also bitte in Zukunft die Leute nicht mehr wegschicken, die können ruhig hier bleiben


----------



## cater (3. Februar 2004)

OK..also im dmoz-Verzeichnis bin ich drin, aber nicht, wenn ich es von Google aus aufrufe (suche nach "C. B."). Unter dmoz.org und suche nach "C. B." werde ich gelistet...hmmm...dann kann die Kategorie bei Google auch nich angezeigt werden. Dauert das erst bis die die Einträge übernehmen?

Und wie ist das überhaupt mit den Meta-Tags? Sind die noch von größerer Bedeutung? Oder zählt eher der Inhalt auf der Seite?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Carlo


----------



## Tim C. (3. Februar 2004)

Ja es dauert eine Zeit, bis der Google Spider mal wieder vorbeikommt und ja auch die META-Tags sind diesbezüglich nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## tomkruse (3. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Es reicht nicht, die eigene Seite zu optimieren, wenn man sie einer Suchmaschine schmackhaft machen will. Ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium für das Ranking ist die link popularity. Wenn es also viele Links auf Deine Seite gibt und die suchenden User ziemlich genau die Worte im Google eingeben, die als Linktext verwendet wurden, dann wirst Du ziemlich hoch gelistet.

Wenn Du z.B. bei Google nach "j2me Tutorials" suchst, dann wirst Du das J2Me-Forum auf der ersten Seite finden obwohl beinahe 500 Seiten zu dem Thema gefunden werden und obwohl das Forum erst seit knapp über einer Woche exisitiert. Linken zahlt sich also aus 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## cater (3. Februar 2004)

Ja, linken zahlt sich wirklich aus =)
Mir gings halt erstmal nur darum, dass das Ergebnis gut beschrieben wird, nicht unbedingt, dass ich möglichst weit hoch komme. Wenn man nach Naturfotografie sucht, bin ich auf Platz 12, das find ich schon nicht schlecht.
Also werd ich jetzt mal warten bis die Kategorie drunter erscheint und meine Meta-Tags nochmal checken...

Danke für eure Postings

Carlo


----------



## cater (20. März 2004)

Jetzt zeigt Google auch den dmoz-Eintrag mit an =)


lg, Carlo


----------

